# Renewing meds



## ydebeer (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm having some difficulty getting my perscriptions filled for more than 200 days. The renewal date will fall while I am in China. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you can't get them here try to find some family/friends/colleagues that come over. They will be happy to help out. That's how I survive here for 12 years....


----------



## ydebeer (Oct 9, 2012)

*Renewing meds reply*

Good idea. And there was no problem at customs???


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually I never get severely checked at Shanghai customs, but if they carry the prescription it should be fine.


----------

